# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Chronic Injury/Pain Sufferers Unite!

## Archimedes

I'm currently lying in bed, trying to isolate the parts of my body that hurt most. Currently it's my left ankle, due to strain from a very old knee injury that has now moved down my leg. While my knee fortunately doesn't hurt the way it used to, I can feel it weakening up on me, and my ankle slides on the pain scale between a 3 and 8. And I'm not even putting weight on it at the moment.

Just needed to vent for a minute, most of my other leg joints hurt too, but right now it's centralized in one or two incredibly irritated areas.

Anyone else deal with chronic pain, injury, Chron's or other such autoimmunes?



Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-29-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

My back occasionally has rebellious fits and bothers me quite a bit, it has ever since I got in a car accident when I was 17. I went to the doctor like a week after the accident and all he offered me was pills for the pain so I declined bc I didn't really wanna get into that stuff. Never really bothered getting it checked again. 

My arm is a little sore from being stabbed with a needle like a million times the other day, but that doesn't bother me much bc it was worth it :p

Pain is temporary

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Oh my goodness where do I even start. I started dancing at a young age and did it along side my dad who is a professional Hip-Hop choreographer. 10 years of Ballet, jazz, modern, contemporary, and hip hop dance has taken a toll on my body. I can't think of bones that don't hurt lol. I feel like I'm about 70+ years old because when it rains or gets cold it makes my joints and bones ache like crazy. I also have scoliosis so if I don't have back support it feels like someone is poring acid down my spine. I've never actually broken any bones dancing or doing anything else but I definitely feel all the falls I've taken over those years lol. I still love to dance but I do a lot less strenuous dances  :Smile:  but I'm used to it. No Pain No Gain whoop whoop!!  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Slim

Broken clavicle from an IED explosion in 2007 healed non-union, so it floats around a little and almost always hurts.  Can't raise that arm above my head with out  a lot of pain, and since it now impinges on a nerve, I don't always have full feeling in my fingers on that side.  

My doctor at the VA says its advanced arthritis due to over use during my military career.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jclaiborne

I have had surgery on both my knees, and now the VA says they are developing arthritis.   I also have Meniere's disease.  So I get massive bout of vertigo along with migraines bad enough that they have sent me to the ER.  I was having 4-5 bouts a week. So they removed part of my skull behind my left ear to reduce pressure build up on the nerve.  Followed by 3 rounds of injections directly through the ear drum of a toxin to try and kill the nerve.  Neither worked, but it did manage to kill the hearing in that ear.  I still get the migraines as well as the left side of my face has nerve pain from the surgery.  The only thing that has helped so far is every 3 months I go to the VA and they inject a form of botox into the nerves in my face, head, and neck.  It paralyzed the receptors so I can't feel the pain. 41 shots in total.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Garnet

My feet are so flat that my arches actually flex the wrong way.  In addition, my right foot was crushed when I was 7 years old.  At age 50, I have severe pronation in both ankles.  Because of multiple, severe ankle sprains, all the tendons in both ankles are stretched and weak.  On top of that, I have arthritis in my feet, ankles and my knees.  I have bone spurs in both ankles.   I will need to have both knees replaced in a few years, my right knee being the worst.  That crush injury when I was 7 caused a permanent limp which has played havoc with my knees and my lower back.  My feet often feel like they are full of broken glass.  It's a grinding pain I experience whenever I'm on my feet for more than about 15 minutes.  Arthritis is also a lovely gift of pain that can flair up at just about any time.  This winter here in Michigan was the worst I've ever been through and my feet, ankles and knees told me all about it.  I'm actually always in pain.  Always.  Most of the time it's minor pain that I can deal with and just move on.  Other times it's so bad that it brings tears to my eyes and I despair of even getting out of bed.  But I get out of bed, pop some pill and keep going.  Because if I don't, it will only get worse.

OK, I'm done whining now.

----------


## Artemille

I was born without a right kneecap and my leg was hyperextended over my shoulder. The only treatment I've had was some strategic breaking shortly after birth and I have very limited motion. After some childhood falls, it's basically bone rubbing on bone with a bit of scar tissue mixed in. 
Oddly enough it's my left knee that has the most pain issues because it's had to compensate my whole life. For a 25 year old, I have some nasty old person level arthritis. I have a slightly off gate and limp sometimes. I have a lot of grinding and achey pain, but I'm not really sure what level it would count as because it's been around my whole life. I can't go over 4mph without my knee dislocating. Doctors find me very novel but are never much help. I'm going to need a knee replacement on both sides within the next few years, but first I have to convince a doctor not to make me wait until I'm 45.

Also, flat feet and severe big toe/little toe bunions don't help the situation.

----------


## creatism

Right knee hurts quite a bit, from shooting up 6-7 inches in 3 months. A couple compressed discs in my back from lifting weights! Periodically hurts with a stabbing pain, usually is just a dull ache!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

Every once in a while my ankle will hurt or lock up from spraining it 3 times in 2 years(dancing, being clumsy, and stupid stuff)
I don't have any other chronic pains, then again, I'm only 19.

Before I got root canals done though, I had some BAD toothaches all the time that would evolve in to ear/head/eye aches. Bad teeth run in my mom's family and I just happened to inherit them >.<
My dad said he used to never brush his teeth before he married my mom and has never had a cavity, I literally deep-clean my teeth with a water flosser every day and I had to get 7 fillings and 3 root canals! Why couldn't I have inherited my dad's teeth???

----------


## Mike41793

> Every once in a while my ankle will hurt or lock up from spraining it 3 times in 2 years(dancing, being clumsy, and stupid stuff)
> I don't have any other chronic pains, then again, I'm only 19.
> 
> Before I got root canals done though, I had some BAD toothaches all the time that would evolve in to ear/head/eye aches. Bad teeth run in my mom's family and I just happened to inherit them >.<
> My dad said he used to never brush his teeth before he married my mom and has never had a cavity, I literally deep-clean my teeth with a water flosser every day and I had to get 7 fillings and 3 root canals! Why couldn't I have inherited my dad's teeth???


Teeth are like the one gene that I got the good one of I think haha! I didn't have insurance for a bit so I hadn't been to the dentist in over a year. The hygienist told me my teeth looked fantastic and said she was jealous of how good my saliva was. I've never been complimented on my saliva before!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-14-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-22-2014)

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Teeth are like the one gene that I got the good one of I think haha! I didn't have insurance for a bit so I hadn't been to the dentist in over a year. The hygienist told me my teeth looked fantastic and said she was jealous of how good my saliva was. I've never been complimented on my saliva before! 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


You're so lucky!

Teeth problems are the worst! You can't eat the things you want to. Nothing too crunchy or your teeth will break(happened to me), nothing with sugar or it'll hurt, you have to be careful chewing gum because if you have a cavity the gum will go into it and HURT, and when I get a cavity it becomes bad fast. On the tooth that broke, it was so bad that I would have to take a dentists hook into it in order to get food out of it because the water flosser couldn't get that far into my tooth. SO GLAD that I now have a cap right there now!
My mom was able to get us some great insurance and it covered every filling. She only had to pay $40 for each root canal, insurance covered the rest.

My saliva is so acidic, that's what causes problems. My boyfriend has the opposite problem, his isn't acidic enough and he gets gingivitis really easily.
Hopefully our future children will end up right in the middle lol.

----------


## lilnash0

Lets see all my injuries from football as a kid 

6th grade - broke my hand and messed my back up pretty bad.

7th grade - tore my acl. First game of the season ):

8th grade - back problems reocurring, bruised ribs

Freshman year - broken shoulder, bruised hip

Sophomore year - dislocated shoulder (same one too)

Junior year - 2 concussions

Senior year - got my appendix removed so I didn't play that year and missed my opportunities for a college scholarship. 

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hypnotixdmp

COPD here.....chest always hurts every day.....

----------


## MarkS

I've got a herniated disk in my lower lumbar region.  I've got a bunch of core strengthening exercises that I do regularly to keep it in check.  Sometimes it works.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Years ago I also had a herniated disk in my neck and ended up having my C5-C6 vertebrae fused.  I ended up with a metal plate in my neck and I had to wear a horse collar for 6 months.  It was really painful and frankly didn't do that much good, my neck still hurts...  :Mad: 

 I swore I'd never go through that again which is why I went with all Phys therapy for the lumbar disk issue.  Some days it hurts so bad I literally just roll out of bed and hit the floor just to get the pain over with.   :Surprised:

----------


## MasonC2K

If I don't keep a strong stretching regiment going, my lower back will go out a whack after about 10 situps.

My knees creek because the cartilage got bruised back in my martial arts days. The sometimes aches with weather changes. Makes me feel like an old man predicting rain with his knees.

My ankles have abnormally long tendons so I tend to sprain them a lot. I could just be standing up and lean one way or another and one of them cave on me. I creep people out a bit when I show them I can literally stand on my ankles because they bend so far.

----------


## FireStorm

I have a nasty old neck injury....it is tolerable if I go to the acupuncturist periodically. Otherwise it gets to the point that I can't turn my head. The worst thing is really migraines though (possibly the result of numerous head injuries, it seems). I'm really good at avoiding my triggers, but when I do get a migraine I'm totally incapacitated. I get vision disruption, extreme nausea, and I get so sensitive to light that I can't even open my eyes, no one can touch me, every sound is awful, etc...I kinda laugh when someone posts on Facebook about how they have "the worst migraine." I can't imagine getting anywhere near a computer during one of mine.

----------


## wannabereptileguy

This is the strangest post on a reptile site I've ever seen lol

I was born with really high blood pressure which caused some nerves in my ears to be damaged which caused hearing problems(not deaf but a pain in the ass).
I was also born with kidney disease and had a transplant in Aug of 1999.
In 2009 I was diagnosed with both Crohn's and PSC(Primary Sclerosing Colingitis), PSC like Crohn's is a auto immune disease.
About a month ago after getting a cat scan for headaches and dizziness I was told I have a cyst on my brain, not to mention i was also recently told I have some strange bone growth on my hips.

Well that's me in a nutshell lol 

Tag your it,

Stephen

Sent from my N762 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

I have 33 degree scoliosis in my lower lumbar and race ATV's... My back and I do not get along  :Razz:

----------


## C.A.Goalie

For starters I have rheumatoid arthritis in my right knee that I have had for about 11 years, a bum left shoulder that I injured in a car accident at age 19 (can't put arm over head for too long), carpal tunnel in both hands, chronic migraines for about 20 years, and about 5 years ago diagnosed with PCOS (poly cystic ovarian syndrome) which before I got pregnant I had cysts that ruptured every once in a while and that was excruciating.

----------


## KING JAMES

Random little stuff for me..Collarbone that did not heal right, 2 knees and one shoulder than got redone, carpal tunnel in both wrist (one fix job down one to go), all topped off with the fused disk one in my lower back and one in my neck LOL To be honest though I am lucky most of that stuff never really bothers me.

----------


## CatandDiallo

I have interstitial cystitis (which they may think is an autoimmune) and it makes my life a living nightmare.

No cure in sight. Yay........

----------

